# appletv nvidia card: is it working? [solved]

## h2sammo

```
 localhost appletv # lspci -k

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:07.0 Performance counters: Intel Corporation Device 27a3 (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

        Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

        Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 02)

        Kernel driver in use: PIIX_IDE

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G72M [Quadro NVS 110M/GeForce Go 7300] (rev a1)                         

02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4328 802.11a/b/g/n (rev 05)

        Kernel driver in use: wl

        Kernel modules: wl      

03:03.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

        Kernel driver in use: 8139too

localhost appletv # lspci | grep AGP

localhost appletv # modprobe nvi

FATAL: Module nvi not found.    

localhost appletv # glxinfo | grep rendering

direct rendering: Yes

localhost appletv #  glxgears

284 frames in 5.0 seconds = 56.604 FPS

249 frames in 5.0 seconds = 49.626 FPS

XIO:  fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server ":0.0"

      after 1431 requests (47 known processed) with 0 events remaining.
```

i dont see a driver associated with the nvidia card.  

how do i make it select the open source (nvi?!) or the proprietary nvidia driver?

videos seem sluggish

```
 localhost appletv # emerge --info

!!! CONFIG_PROTECT is emptyPortage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.4, glibc

2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.31-gentoo-r6v03 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6v03-i686-Genuine_Intel-R-_processor_1.00GHz-with-gentoo-1

12.13

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 12 Dec 2009 04:30:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT=""

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /e

c/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict un

erge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://chi-10g-1-mirror.fastsoft.net/pub/linux/gentoo/gentoo-distfiles/"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --who

e-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packag

s"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit crackli

 crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif

gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv ipv6 jpeg ldap libnotify lirc mad mikmod mmx modules mp3 mp4 mpeg

mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt

support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl sse sse2 ssl startup-notifica

ion svg sysfs tcpd thunar tiff truetype unicode usb vorbis win32codecs x264 x86 xml xorg xulr

nner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k

 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident u

b-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsno

p empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi nul

 plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias aut

n_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host 

uthz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires 

xt_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic n

gotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="gli

c" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb21

 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIRC_DEVICES="serial" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDE

_CARDS="nv"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, 

AKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Last edited by h2sammo on Thu Dec 17, 2009 12:16 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, you select the nvidia driver with this  inside your /etc/make.conf :

```

VIDEO_CARDS="nv" 

```

Or

```

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" 

```

And you need to use the right driver inside your /etc/X11/xorg.conf too.

----------

## h2sammo

```
   GNU nano 2.1.10                File: /etc/make.conf                                        

CFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

USE="lirc bluetooth X alsa dbus hal mmx sse sse2 -gnome -kde "

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://chi-10g-1-mirror.fastsoft.net/pub/linux/gentoo/gentoo-distfiles/"

VIDEO_CARDS="nv"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

LIRC_DEVICES="serial"

FEATURES="ccache"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

CCACHE_DIR="/var/tmp/ccache"

CONFIG_PROTECT="-*"

```

```
localhost linux # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

wl                   1258988  0 

snd_pcm_oss            31472  0 

snd_mixer_oss          11908  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_hda_codec_atihdmi     2852  1 

snd_hda_codec_realtek   182676  1 

snd_hda_intel          21312  0 

snd_hda_codec          47228  3 snd_hda_codec_atihdmi,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel

hid_apple               5372  0 

ndiswrapper           133108  0 

hid_logitech            5220  0 

snd_pcm                55108  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

usbhid                 15020  0 

snd_timer              15152  1 snd_pcm

snd                    40544  7 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

soundcore               4844  1 snd

snd_page_alloc          7060  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm
```

from the output i pasted so far, can you tell if my video card is using its driver? i dont see nvi on the lsmod list.

----------

## h2sammo

i installed nvidia-drivers and they are listed in lsmod. i have also done this 

```
 

eselect opengl set nvidia
```

however my glx gears are around 190 fps.  these guys : http://code.google.com/p/atv-bootloader/wiki/UpdateNvidiaDriver report about 2100 fps.

how can I make sure X enables GLX for sure if i dont have an xorg.conf file any longer with the new xorg?

is there an alternative for this 

```
 Section "Module"

  (...)

  # Load  "dri"

  Load  "glx"

  (...)

EndSection
```

from the old xorg.conf in the new xorg ?

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this :

```

# glxinfo

# cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

```

----------

## h2sammo

```
 localhost linux # glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, 

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_OML_swap_method, 

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_hyperpipe, 

    GLX_SGIX_swap_barrier, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

client glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

client glx version string: 1.4

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_SGI_video_sync, 

    GLX_NV_swap_group, GLX_NV_video_out, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, 

    GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_ARB_create_context, GLX_NV_float_buffer, 

    GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float, GLX_EXT_fbconfig_packed_float, 

    GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB, 

    GLX_NV_present_video, GLX_NV_multisample_coverage

GLX version: 1.2

GLX extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, 

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, 

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa Project

OpenGL renderer string: Software Rasterizer

OpenGL version string: 1.4 (2.1 Mesa 7.5.2)

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_fragment_program, 

    GL_ARB_fragment_program_shadow, GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multitexture, 

    GL_ARB_occlusion_query, GL_ARB_point_parameters, GL_ARB_point_sprite, 

    GL_ARB_shadow, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, GL_ARB_texture_compression, 

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, 

    GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two, 

    GL_ARB_vertex_program, GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color, 

    GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, 

    GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_framebuffer_object, 

    GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_rescale_normal, 

    GL_EXT_secondary_color, GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, 

    GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_texture3D, 

    GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, 

 GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, 

    GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_vertex_array, 

    GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_NV_blend_square, 

    GL_NV_light_max_exponent, GL_NV_texgen_reflection, 

    GL_NV_texture_env_combine4, GL_NV_texture_rectangle, 

    GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_lod

64 GLX Visuals

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x21 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x22 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xdd 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xde 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xdf 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xe0 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xe1 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xe2 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xe3 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xe4 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xe5 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xe6 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xe7 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xe8 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xe9 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xea 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xeb 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xec 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xed 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xee 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xef 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xf0 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xf1 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xf2 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xf3 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xf4 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xf5 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xf6 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xf7 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xf8 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xf9 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xfa 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xfb 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xfc 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xfd 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xfe 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xff 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x100 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x101 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x102 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x103 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x104 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x105 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x106 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x107 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x108 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x109 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x10a 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x10b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x10c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x10d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x10e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x10f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x110 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x111 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x112 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x113 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x114 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x115 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x116 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x117 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x118 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x119 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x5c 32 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

128 GLXFBConfigs:

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x5d  0 tc  0  8  0 r  .  .  3  3  2  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x5e  0 tc  0  8  0 r  .  .  3  3  2  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x5f  0 tc  0  8  0 r  y  .  3  3  2  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x60  0 tc  0  8  0 r  y  .  3  3  2  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x61  0 tc  0  8  0 r  .  .  3  3  2  0  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x62  0 tc  0  8  0 r  .  .  3  3  2  0  0  0  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x63  0 tc  0  8  0 r  y  .  3  3  2  0  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x64  0 tc  0  8  0 r  y  .  3  3  2  0  0  0  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x65  0 tc  0  8  0 r  .  .  3  3  2  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x66  0 tc  0  8  0 r  .  .  3  3  2  0  0  8  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x67  0 tc  0  8  0 r  y  .  3  3  2  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x68  0 tc  0  8  0 r  y  .  3  3  2  0  0  8  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x69  0 tc  0  8  0 r  .  .  3  3  2  0  0  8  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x6a  0 tc  0  8  0 r  .  .  3  3  2  0  0  8  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x6b  0 tc  0  8  0 r  y  .  3  3  2  0  0  8  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x6c  0 tc  0  8  0 r  y  .  3  3  2  0  0  8  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x6d  0 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x6e  0 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x6f  0 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x70  0 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x71  0 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x72  0 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x73  0 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x74  0 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x75  0 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x76  0 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x77  0 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x78  0 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x79  0 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x7a  0 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x7b  0 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x7c  0 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x7d  0 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x7e  0 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x7f  0 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x80  0 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x81  0 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x82  0 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x83  0 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x84  0 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x85  0 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x86  0 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x87  0 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x88  0 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x89  0 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x8a  0 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x8b  0 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x8c  0 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x8d  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x8e  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x8f  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x90  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x91  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x92  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x93  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x94  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x95  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x96  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x97  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x98  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x99  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x9a  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x9b  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x9c  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x9d  0 dc  0  8  0 r  .  .  3  3  2  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x9e  0 dc  0  8  0 r  .  .  3  3  2  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x9f  0 dc  0  8  0 r  y  .  3  3  2  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xa0  0 dc  0  8  0 r  y  .  3  3  2  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xa1  0 dc  0  8  0 r  .  .  3  3  2  0  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xa2  0 dc  0  8  0 r  .  .  3  3  2  0  0  0  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xa3  0 dc  0  8  0 r  y  .  3  3  2  0  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xa4  0 dc  0  8  0 r  y  .  3  3  2  0  0  0  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xa5  0 dc  0  8  0 r  .  .  3  3  2  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xa6  0 dc  0  8  0 r  .  .  3  3  2  0  0  8  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xa7  0 dc  0  8  0 r  y  .  3  3  2  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xa8  0 dc  0  8  0 r  y  .  3  3  2  0  0  8  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xa9  0 dc  0  8  0 r  .  .  3  3  2  0  0  8  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xaa  0 dc  0  8  0 r  .  .  3  3  2  0  0  8  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xab  0 dc  0  8  0 r  y  .  3  3  2  0  0  8  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xac  0 dc  0  8  0 r  y  .  3  3  2  0  0  8  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xad  0 dc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xae  0 dc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xaf  0 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xb0  0 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xb1  0 dc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xb2  0 dc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xb3  0 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xb4  0 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xb5  0 dc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xb6  0 dc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xb7  0 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xb8  0 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xb9  0 dc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xba  0 dc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xbb  0 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xbc  0 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xbd  0 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xbe  0 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xbf  0 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xc0  0 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xc1  0 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xc2  0 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xc3  0 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xc4  0 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xc5  0 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xc6  0 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xc7  0 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xc8  0 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xc9  0 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xca  0 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xcb  0 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xcc  0 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xcd  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xce  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xcf  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xd0  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xd1  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xd2  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xd3  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xd4  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xd5  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xd6  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xd7  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xd8  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xd9  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xda  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xdb  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xdc  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

```

```
localhost linux # cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

cat: /etc/X11/xorg.conf: No such file or directory

```

the new xorg does not need an xorg.conf. so i never made one.

----------

## h2sammo

```
 localhost appletv # glxinfo | grep direct

direct rendering: Yes

    GL_EXT_direct_state_access, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord, 

localhost appletv # glxgears

Running synchronized to the vertical refresh.  The framerate should be

approximately the same as the monitor refresh rate.

11799 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2359.706 FPS

11907 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2381.365 FPS

11710 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2341.998 FPS

XIO:  fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server ":0.0"

      after 68 requests (68 known processed) with 0 events remaining.

```

solved... what i did was to run nvidia-xconfig, then restart X.

thank you all

----------

